# طبقات ما تحت الاسفلت



## mohammed jaafreh (6 يناير 2010)

مرحبا يا اخوتي .... عندي سؤال بخصوص طبقات البيس كورس تحت الاسفلت بما يخص الطرق والساحات الاسفلتيه ... لماذا توضع طبقة بيس كورس تحت الاسفلت , وعلى فرض وجود طبقه صخريه قاسيه ذات وجه مستوي لا يتعارض مع عمل الفنشر التي تقوم بفرد الزفته فهل يمكن الاستغناء عن البيس كورس ,,, وهل تؤثرسماكة البيس كورس في مواصفات الزفته النهائيه ...؟؟
ارجو ان يكون الشرح مدعوما بالمنطق السليم ....وشكرا .


----------



## خالد قدورة (9 يناير 2010)

موضوع جدا مهم ارجو من اهل الخبرة ان يدلوا بدلوهم


----------



## كمال كريم مصطفى (9 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم 

طبقة ال( basecoarce ) وتحتها طبقة ال( subbase ) تقوم باسناد احمال المرور وتنقلها الى طبقة الارض الطبيعية بشكل منتظم حيث طبقات الاسفلت لوحدها غير كافية لتحمل هذة الاحمال وطبقة basecoarce لها مواصفات خاصة من حيث التدرج والCBR وكذلك حد السيولة ومعامل اللدونة اما وجود طبقة صخرية قوية فمن وجهة نظري يمكن الاستغناء عن طبقة البيس كورس ولكن من الناحية العملية من الصعب وجود طبقة صخرية قوية متجانسة خالية من الشقوق والفجوات على مسار الطريق المراد تنفيذه


----------



## رزق حجاوي (9 يناير 2010)

كمال كريم مصطفى قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> طبقة ال( basecoarce ) وتحتها طبقة ال( subbase ) تقوم باسناد احمال المرور وتنقلها الى طبقة الارض الطبيعية بشكل منتظم حيث طبقات الاسفلت لوحدها غير كافية لتحمل هذة الاحمال وطبقة basecoarce لها مواصفات خاصة من حيث التدرج والCBR وكذلك حد السيولة ومعامل اللدونة اما وجود طبقة صخرية قوية فمن وجهة نظري يمكن الاستغناء عن طبقة البيس كورس ولكن من الناحية العملية من الصعب وجود طبقة صخرية قوية متجانسة خالية من الشقوق والفجوات على مسار الطريق المراد تنفيذه


 السلام عليكم
اشكرك على هذا الرد والذي اتفق معه تماما واستكمل ردك بأنه لا يسمح عمل طبقة الاسفلت Asphalt Pavement فوق طبقة صخرية صلبه لان تصميم طبقة الاسفلت يعتمد على انها مرنة flexible layer وبالتالي يجب تنفيذ طبقة base coarse حيث يكون لها مواصفات خاصة حسب الكود والا سوف تتكسر طبقة الاسفلت تحت تأثير الحمولات للسيارات والشاحنات ذات الاحمال المحورية العالية.


----------



## maher-mohamed (10 يناير 2010)

مشكورين


----------



## mohammed jaafreh (10 يناير 2010)

ولكن اخوان اعرف انه في بعض الطرق يقومون بعمل جسم الطريق من الخرسانه المسلحه ثم تنفذ الزفته كطبقه نهائيه , ومع انهم يسمونه (rigid pavement) الا ان الزفته لا تتفسخ تحت تأثير الاحمال المحوريه العاليه مع وجود حدود قانونيه لهذه الاحمال , وكما قرأت ان سبب الفشل في طبقة الزفته (wearing) هو في الاساس فشل في طبقة البيس كورس اسفل الاسفلت والناتج عن الفشل في تنفيذها او في تنفيذ الطبقات السفليه .
اما الفكره من وضعها فاعتقد ان هذه المواصفه وضعت للطرق والتي عادة وللمحافظه على استواء الطريق يجبرون على طم الارض بسماكات كبيره حيث لا تنفذ بمواصفات عاليه ولان تأثير الاحمال يقل تبعا للعمق فان مواصفات طبقات الطمم تزداد اهمية حتى تصل الى الطبقه الواقعه تحت تأثير مباشر من الاحمال ولما لها من اهميه كبيره في الحفاظ على استواء طبقة الاسفلت فان مواصفات طبقة البيس كورس تكون عاليه جدا لتنقل الاحمال المسلطه عليها بدون اقل تغير حجمي قد يؤدي الى ظهور فجوات في الوجه النهائي للزفته , وعليه فأعتقد انه عند مصادفة طبقه صخريه فمن الخاطىء ازالتها واستبدالها بالبيس كورس

اسف على الاطاله ولكنني احببت ان اظهر فكرتي كامله ليكون النقاش واضحا ويساعدني الزملاء في تصحيح الاخطاء الوارده عندي ... وشكرا .


----------



## رزق حجاوي (10 يناير 2010)

mohammed jaafreh قال:


> ولكن اخوان اعرف انه في بعض الطرق يقومون بعمل جسم الطريق من الخرسانه المسلحه ثم تنفذ الزفته كطبقه نهائيه , ومع انهم يسمونه (rigid pavement) الا ان الزفته لا تتفسخ تحت تأثير الاحمال المحوريه العاليه مع وجود حدود قانونيه لهذه الاحمال , وكما قرأت ان سبب الفشل في طبقة الزفته (wearing) هو في الاساس فشل في طبقة البيس كورس اسفل الاسفلت والناتج عن الفشل في تنفيذها او في تنفيذ الطبقات السفليه .
> اما الفكره من وضعها فاعتقد ان هذه المواصفه وضعت للطرق والتي عادة وللمحافظه على استواء الطريق يجبرون على طم الارض بسماكات كبيره حيث لا تنفذ بمواصفات عاليه ولان تأثير الاحمال يقل تبعا للعمق فان مواصفات طبقات الطمم تزداد اهمية حتى تصل الى الطبقه الواقعه تحت تأثير مباشر من الاحمال ولما لها من اهميه كبيره في الحفاظ على استواء طبقة الاسفلت فان مواصفات طبقة البيس كورس تكون عاليه جدا لتنقل الاحمال المسلطه عليها بدون اقل تغير حجمي قد يؤدي الى ظهور فجوات في الوجه النهائي للزفته , وعليه فأعتقد انه عند مصادفة طبقه صخريه فمن الخاطىء ازالتها واستبدالها بالبيس كورس
> اسف على الاطاله ولكنني احببت ان اظهر فكرتي كامله ليكون النقاش واضحا ويساعدني الزملاء في تصحيح الاخطاء الوارده عندي ... وشكرا .


 السلام عليكم
بخصوص طبقة الزفتة=الاسفلت asphalt فوق البلاطة الخرسانية concrete pavement فان هذه الطبقة تكون مستمرة ولا يكون هناك تغير في ردود الافعال حيث تكون طبقة الخرسانة متجانسة لامل مقطع الطريق ولكامل الطول ويكون هناك فواصل كل مسافة (5-6)م ويتبع هذا الفاصل بفاصل في طبقة الاسفلت.
اما بخصوص الطبقة الصخرية فهي لن تكون متجانسة ولكامل المقطع العرضي للطريق ولكامل الطول وهذا غير وارد من الناحية العملية وهناك نقطة ثانية ومهمه انه لا يمكن تنفيذ الطبقة الصخرية بالمنسوب والميول المطلوبة مما سيؤثر بالتاكيد على سماكة طبقة الاسفلت بالزيادة او النقصان لذلك يتم تنفيذ طبقة من البيس كورس base coarse .


----------



## eng.amani (10 يناير 2010)

ومااهمية طبقة الزفتة فوق البلاطة الخرسانية ؟؟


----------



## رزق حجاوي (10 يناير 2010)

eng.amani قال:


> ومااهمية طبقة الزفتة فوق البلاطة الخرسانية ؟؟


 السلام عليم
بخصوص طبقة الزفتة فوق طبقة الخرسانة سواء بلاطات الجسور او الطرق الخرسانية concrete pavement فيعود ذلك للفوائد التالية​
مرونة الاسفلت=الزفتة asphalt يودي الى سهولة ومرونة الاتصال بين العجلات والاسفلت وبالتالي الى الراحة في ركوب السيارات​
حماية لخرسانة من التاكل بفعل مرور السيارات.​
تقليل تاكل العجلات للسيارات من خلال تقليل الاحتكاك​
حماية الخرسانة من مياه الامطار والظروف الجوية​
واليك المشاركة التالية بالطريقة الصحيحة والمثالية لتنفيذ طبقة الزفتة لبلاطات الجسور او الطرق الخرسانية( وهي مشاركة سابقة مشاكل تنفيذية وحلول هندسية)
حالة الجسور او الانفاق او الطرق الخرسانية Concrete Pavement والتي تكون فيها الارضية او السطح من الخرسانة فيتم وضع طبقة 
MC يليها طبقة الاسلفت Asphalt 
وقد قمت بتوضيحة في الصور اللاحقة ويفضل ان يتم وضع طبقة Memberane or Geotextile Fabric فوق الخرسانة يليها طبقة الاسلفت لحماية الخرسانة.






Installing barrier on the ramps using the "slip form
" method - the machine pours a special mix of concrete
that is stiff enough to stay in place without having to set in 
molds for days. The machine moves the
barrier mold (or form) along the steel framework as it pours the concrete. 







A worker clad in rain gear operates machinery to 
drill holes in the side of existing pavement 
Steel rods will be inserted in the holes
to connect the existing pavement to
the new pavement.






Place a thick layer of new concrete pavement on top of the asphalt base and drag
astroturf weighed down with gravel over the wet concrete to finish the surface.





The next few photos show the dowel bar retrofit pavement rehabilitation process. 
Once slots are cut across the joints between concrete panels,
workers use jackhammers to remove enough pavement to insert the 
dowel bars





Dowel bars are inserted into the slots in the pavement. 
The bars link the concrete panels and prevent the 
panels from rubbing against each other and becoming worn





With the dowel bars in place, crews fill the slots with 
concrete and use equipment to vibrate the wet concrete
so it settles properly





After vibrating the concrete, workers finish the surface 
so it will be smooth to drive across. 





Finally, crews sawcut the new concrete at the panel joint 
to prevent cracking. The dowel bar retrofit process
extends the life of existing pavement by ten to fifteen years






Laying concrete pavement .







Install a geotextile fabric(or Membrane ) on the new 
bridge deck prior to asphalt paving. The fabric will
help prevent reflective cracking in the concrete. 







The bridge deck nears completion​


----------



## eng.amani (10 يناير 2010)

رائع جدا 

مشكور


----------



## mohammed jaafreh (13 يناير 2010)

سؤال لاحق لما سبق ..... 
1- ما هي المشكله في تنفيذ طبقه الاسفلت مع وجود مياه على وجه البيس كورس , وفي حال وجودها نرجو توضيح الاليه التي تؤدي الى المشكله ؟
2- هل يجوز استبدال اجزاء من الطمم سواءأ في طبقة البيس كورس او السب بيس او تحتها بماده ولنفترض انها الفوليه او الحمصيه ؟


----------



## كمال كريم مصطفى (13 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم 

بالنسبة للسوال الاول 
طبقة البيس كورس تنفذ كبقية طبقات الطريق بحيث تكون لها ميول جانبية (2%-4% ) تؤدي الى تصريف المياه , أما تجمع المياه فوق طبقة البيس كورس فمعناه تنفيذ خاطىء ويجب معلجة الامر قبل فرش طبقة الاسفلت لان فرش طبقة الاسفلت بوجود مياه متجمعة فوق طبقة البيس كورس ستؤدي الى تفتت وتأكل الاسفلت من الداخل علمأ بانه يتم رش طلية (primecoat ) فوق طبقة البيس كورس قبل فرش طبقة الاسفلت . 

وبالنسبة للسؤال الثاني فلم افهم ما المقصود منها بالضبط وما هي الفولية او الحمصية ؟


----------



## mohammed jaafreh (13 يناير 2010)

الفوليه هي احد احجام الركام (الصخور) المستخدمه في الخلطه الخرسانيه , اما الحمصيه فهي الاصغر حجما .... اما بالنسبه للسؤال فانا اقصد هل يجوز الاستغناء عن الرمل او المواد الناعمه الموجوده في طبقة البيس كورس ... وما الفائده من وجودها ..؟


----------



## كمال كريم مصطفى (13 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم 

طبقة البيس كورس غالبا ما يتم تنفيذها من الاحجار الكلسية المكسرة أو من الحصو المكسر وبتدرج معين من الركام الخشن الى الركام الناعم فالركام الناعم لها صفة التماسك بين حبيباتها عكس الركام الخشن التي لها صفة الاحتكاك الداخلي بين حبيباتها ولابد من توفر هاتين الصفتين معا في كل طبقات الطريق , لذلك لايمكن لايمكن الاستغناء عن المواد الناعمة في طبقة البيس كورس


----------



## ALI..SS (15 يناير 2010)

مشكور علي الموضوع وجزاك الله الف خير.


----------



## القمر الهندسي (15 يناير 2010)

مشكورين على هذه الجهود..................................................


----------



## ايمن حسين (3 أبريل 2010)

اكثر من رائع 
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## zakaria bayome (4 أكتوبر 2011)

من الناحيه العمليه من الصعب وجود طبقه صخريه قاسيه ذات وجه مستوي لثلاث اسباب
1- صعوبة وجود طبقة صخرية قوية متجانسة خالية من الشوائب على مسار الطريق المراد تنفيذه
2- ان فرض جدلا وجود هذه الطبقه في قطاع مناسب من الطريق المراد انشائه فسماكتها في بعض الاماكن لا تفي بالاحمال المروريه المطلوبه وخصوصا وان طبقة ( basecoarce ) هي الطبقه الاخيره فبل الاسفلت
3- غالبا منسوب هذه الطبقه لا يساوي المناسيب والميول الجانبيه المطلوبه للطريق المراد انشائه


----------



## هادي حقي (22 فبراير 2012)

اشكركم فائق الشكريااخواني على هذه المعلومات القيمه


----------



## هادي حقي (22 فبراير 2012)

لدي سؤال/هل هناك مساوئ للطريق الكونكريتي بدون انهائه بالاسفلت؟وماهي؟


----------

